# Pompano Jigging?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

For those of you that walk the beach jigging for pompano, what kinda set ups do you used to whip those light jigs out there? Thinking about getting a fly rod to use just for the light jigs


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

I only been fishing for pompano since 2008-09, but I realized that 10 lb yellow power pro with 15 lb fluorocarbon no swivel and 8'6" shimano with 4000 penn battle. I can easily cast before the second sand bar. Nothing more fun than a 2-3lb pompano on a light setup.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

domci08 said:


> I only been fishing for pompano since 2008-09, but I realized that 10 lb yellow power pro with 15 lb fluorocarbon no swivel and 8'6" shimano with 4000 penn battle. I can easily cast before the second sand bar. Nothing more fun than a 2-3lb pompano on a light setup.


What kind of Shimano rod is that? I was thinking about buying a steelhead rod or building one


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I mainly use a 7' med light rod with 10# Sufix 832 and about 3 ft of 15# flourocarbon leader. I have 2 steelhead rods that I love to use, but I don't always need that extra distance. More than anything, if you want to sight fish pomps you need QUALITY lenses to help you see into the water. Good luck-it's an addiction.

-Jason


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I took the power pro off and put on 8lb mono for this season, I like catching kings on light tackle. And I tie my jigs mostly with buck tail, just preference. 

But yeah it doesn't take much, a medium action set up will sling a jig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

FreeDiver said:


> I took the power pro off and put on 8lb mono for this season, I like catching kings on light tackle. And I tie my jigs mostly with buck tail, just preference.
> 
> But yeah it doesn't take much, a medium action set up will sling a jig.
> 
> ...


Nice mess of pompano there sir! And yea I know the light tackle king mackerel feeling. I love takin the 4000 out and hookin them. I was thinking about 10lb braid and possibly a topshot of 10lb mono just incase I go to the pier.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

And actually I think I've seen you out at the pier @FreeDiver


----------



## starfish17 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice looking Pompano you got there. I have been fishing the in Fort Pickens in the morning using the same set up as you but for flounder, catching a few ,but small. I would like to sight for Pompano with a jig, what time of the month would be good, have not seen any so far, did get a small on on a sand flea yesterday, that was all. Went out today and talked to some guys doing the same with bait but nothing. I am out there almost every day ,walking the beach with a red back pack. Any info would be good to try tuning my luck with the Pompan


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> domci08 said:
> 
> 
> > I only been fishing for pompano since 2008-09, but I realized that 10 lb yellow power pro with 15 lb fluorocarbon no swivel and 8'6" shimano with 4000 penn battle. I can easily cast before the second sand bar. Nothing more fun than a 2-3lb pompano on a light setup.
> ...


It's called shimano scimitar 8'6"


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone! Once I get my car fixed up right, I think Im gonna get a steelhead rod and a tackle box full of jigs then start my search. If anyone would like to go and teach me the basics or go just for the heck of it let me know


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> And actually I think I've seen you out at the pier @FreeDiver



It's possible. I barley get out there now with work and a 7month old. Cobia season, pomps runs and schooly poons are when I show up. 

As for the guy who asked when to target them, now you'll see a lot of small pomps on the beach, but spring is when you see the thick schools combing the sandbars. When I say thick I mean schools of hundreds that look similar to hardtail schools. That's the spring migration, you'll see only a few days like that but, most spring days you can catch a limit on a set rod on the beach with peeled shrimp or small sand fleas.. I'll use a jig tipped with a small sand flea for flavor. 

When I target them walking I'm not really looking for a limit or even killing the fish, just hunt for fun type deal, but in the fall I like walking early mornings and evenings looking for the silver flash. If it's reachable I'll try and feed them. I've been fly fishing for them while walking the beach as well, they eat yellow/white and pink/white clousers. 

Walk the point at night with a flounder light and you see millions of baby pompano you can kick onto the beach out of the surf while stabbing a few flounder too. Pretty awesome sight. 

Yall get out there and gettcha some. I'll be home Wednesday night get a day or two to chase some fish around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

FreeDiver said:


> It's possible. I barley get out there now with work and a 7month old. Cobia season, pomps runs and schooly poons are when I show up.
> 
> As for the guy who asked when to target them, now you'll see a lot of small pomps on the beach, but spring is when you see the thick schools combing the sandbars. When I say thick I mean schools of hundreds that look similar to hardtail schools. That's the spring migration, you'll see only a few days like that but, most spring days you can catch a limit on a set rod on the beach with peeled shrimp or small sand fleas.. I'll use a jig tipped with a small sand flea for flavor.
> 
> ...


He couldn't catch a cold butt naked in a snow storm.:thumbdown:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for all the help everyone. As soon as I get a better reel and some jigs, I'll start looking for them. Do y'all know anyone that would trade lead for finished pompano jigs. We have quite the pile of it.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol I have a pile of jigs I could sell you. But it's about the same price as GBBT, then I have my epoxy coated jigs that are little replica cobia jigs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

All my jigs run gamagastu hooks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> He couldn't catch a cold butt naked in a snow storm.:thumbdown:



Thanks Big Crab. It's a honor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

FreeDiver said:


> Lol I have a pile of jigs I could sell you. But it's about the same price as GBBT, then I have my epoxy coated jigs that are little replica cobia jigs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After I sell my 706 and rod, I might have to take you up on that. Any pics of your jigs?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm offshore now. I can post some when in home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

FreeDiver said:


> I'm offshore now. I can post some when in home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright just send me a pm or something. Good luck offshore


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a 6 ft St. Croix (rated 4 to 8 lb test) and a CI4+ w/8lb test mono or braid. I'm typically chucking 1/4 oz egg-head or flat head jigs. Been using Matzuo sickle hooks for some of my jigs. They are super sharp and hold damn good, but they aren't as long lasting as BLN Owners, Gamis, or Mustad. Also, I'll use a thumb burner w/8 or 10 pound test w/a 1/2 oz jig if it ain't too windy. You can really feather your cast w/the thumb burner when sight fishing. Get an egg-head mold, some sharp BLNs, and pour you own jigs. You won't regret it.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

steelhead said:


> I use a 6 ft St. Croix (rated 4 to 8 lb test) and a CI4+ w/8lb test mono or braid. I'm typically chucking 1/4 oz egg-head or flat head jigs. Been using Matzuo sickle hooks for some of my jigs. They are super sharp and hold damn good, but they aren't as long lasting as BLN Owners, Gamis, or Mustad. Also, I'll use a thumb burner w/8 or 10 pound test w/a 1/2 oz jig if it ain't too windy. You can really feather your cast w/the thumb burner when sight fishing. Get an egg-head mold, some sharp BLNs, and pour you own jigs. You won't regret it.


Might save up some money and go nuts with it. I've wrapped jigs before and had a blast. Might have to go back to doing it


----------

